# Teen Dies Cutting Tree



## masiman (Aug 25, 2010)

Teen Dies Cutting Tree Near Powerline

This one was just sad.


----------



## TrillPhil (Aug 25, 2010)

Very sad, my prayers are with his family.

Was working right next to lines yesterday, always very cautious. Wish I knew more about how to avoid dying other than stay as far away as possible and don't let it ground on you or the tree you're on. :help:


----------



## ray benson (Aug 26, 2010)

FAIRFAX, Va. (WUSA) -- A Fairfax High School student pruning a neighbor's tree was electrocuted when one of the branches fell onto a nearby power line. The victim was just 17 years old and lived in Fairfax with his parents and three siblings. 

By the time the Fairfax City Fire Department arrived on the scene, it was too late. The teenager had been working roughly ten feet from a power line. 

"When we arrived, he was still suspended from the tree about 20 feet off the ground," said Chief Tim Butters of the Fairfax City Fire Department. 

The victim was wearing a harness as he worked. His teenage assistant witnessed the accident and called 9-1-1. 

"What we believe happened is the branch that he was cutting came in contact with the distribution line at the top of the pole which is about 19,000 volts," said Chief Butters. 

"Oh, he was such a nice kid," said neighbor Bob McNeal. "I walked around the block at night, he'd be out and come and talk to you. Just a nice kid." 

Bob McNeal and Herb Haas saw the tragedy unfold. 

"I saw him up on the pole. Just laying there, which is very, very unusual, " said neighbor Herb Haas. 

"Oh, it's so sad," said McNeal. "It's just a sad thing for the whole neighborhood. And I think everyone in the neighborhood knew him. So that's even more of a loss." 

Shock is quickly giving way to grief in this close-knit community, as it mourns the loss of a young man who died helping his neighbor.


----------



## Bermie (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh dear, oh dear...

Branches within 10' of energised power source..call the power company!


----------



## tree md (Aug 26, 2010)

Personally, I think that any homeowner who would send a 17 year old high school student up a tree without the supervision of a qualified adult should be held accountable. Pruning trees is not the same as cutting grass or lawn work. And I personally think that 17 is too young to have the judgment and decision making capability to do the job without supervision.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 26, 2010)

Don't assume an adult gave permission for this. My boys have sometimes been known to take on a job that I would have not sent them to do. A couple of times, it's been a job I would not have allowed them to do without my direct supervision, because of potential danger.


----------



## tree md (Aug 26, 2010)

True. The story doesn't mention whether or not they were hired by anyone. Hard to tell what really happened. Could have just been doing because they thought it would be fun.

What a nightmare for that family. My heart goes out to them.


----------



## beowulf343 (Aug 27, 2010)

tree md said:


> And I personally think that 17 is too young to have the judgment and decision making capability to do the job without supervision.



I don't agree with this. I did it. Age is irrelevant, maturity is key.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Aug 27, 2010)

tree md said:


> Hard to tell what really happened. Could have just been doing because they thought it would be fun.




Yep. 





tree md said:


> What a nightmare for that family. My heart goes out to them.




And yep.


----------



## Taxmantoo (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder whose harness he was wearing?

(video on link)

http://www.tbd.com/articles/2010/08/teen-dies-after-being-shocked-while-trimming-trees-4945.html

A community gathered Wednesday night to remember a Fairfax teenager who died doing what he loved -- helping others.
Greg Malsam, 17, was electrocuted while using a power saw to a trim tree for a neighbor in Fairfax. (Photo: ABC 7 News) 

Gregory Malsam, 17, was trimming a tree for a neighbor Tuesday when he was electrocuted by a power line the 4200 block of Berritt Street in Fairfax.

Near a memorial in Fairfax City, heartbroken friends and family members gathered Wednesday night to remember Malsam, a young man whose strong back and generous spirit made him a beloved member of this community.

"Just know that he didn't live in vain. He truly has left a legacy that a lot of old people won't ever have," said Dot Sherman.

The 17-year-old rising senior in high school was known along this block as a self-starter who fixed neighbors' lawn mowers and shoveled their driveways without prodding simply because he knew it was the right thing to do.

"I just talked to him...before this happened," shared Mohammed Saleh.

Mohammed Saleh remembers hearing the wail of a siren Tuesday night. According to authorities, Malsam was helping a neighbor trim a tree with a power saw when he was electrocuted.

Authorities suspect that 19,000 volts from a nearby power line may have passed through a branch and into the teenager's body.

A fire spokesperson said Tuesday Malsam did not have a pulse when medics arrived. He was revived but later died at the hospital.

"He was a really good young man...excuse me," said Saleh, choking back tears.

Those who knew Greg Malsam tell us he was respected along the street because he wasn't like most other teenagers. At 17, he was motivated, selfless and always willing to lend a hand.

"He was truly a servant and we are going to miss him," said a neighbor.

According to friends and neighbors, 17-year-old Greg Malsam loved electricity. His family said he wanted to be a lineman for Dominion Power when he grew up.

The family's backyard is a testament to Malsam's love of all things electric. The rising high school senior started creating an expansive art project of fake power lines, antique insulators and city signs when he was just 9 years old.

Fairfax High School student Luis Rivera told us, "He was the hardest working guy and the nicest guy, too...always positive."

Neighbors say Malsam's other passion was helping them.

"Gregory would come by and if you needed help with the trash, he'd get your trash and take to the curb," said Phyllis Hendrickson. "He died unfortunately, doing what he loved."

His family said off camera that Malsam had a profound respect for electricity and that he knew its dangers. The safety manager for the city's tree trimming service said residents should use licensed workers.

Sean Lewett with JL Tree Service told us, "It is a tree that I would not have allowed my guys in. I would've called the power company to come in."

Lewett said his workers are not allowed to cut branches within 15 feet of high tension lines.

Neighbors say Malsam who had recently taken his senior year photos at Fairfax High was a determined and driven teen whose heart was filled with kindness.

"His kindness will never go away," said Lourdes Rivera.

Neighbor Jane Corcoran told us, "We are thinking of the family at this difficult time. It was very horrific. It was very tragic ... the entire neighborhood we will miss him."


----------



## Treetom (Aug 27, 2010)

*Very sad*

I look at my 15-year-old sun and count by blessings.


----------

